# baby frill neck lizard



## trigs_86 (Jun 14, 2010)

this is my 3 moth old frilly hope to bouild a bigger enclouser soon


----------



## ozziepythons (Jun 14, 2010)

Awww that is the cutest little dragon, well done on the great enclosure I'm sure it is happy in there.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jun 14, 2010)

he mate did u get him yesterday lol


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great but expect him to outgrow it VERY quickly, lol. I'm on my third Frilly enclosure in 12months......


----------



## caradeller (Jun 14, 2010)

sooo cute i cant wait to get a couple..


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jun 14, 2010)

Teehee He is so cute!! Is it a he and whats his name??


----------

